

Battle over Google Glass etiquette erupts in another Seattle diner - davesque
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/28/5155932/battle-over-google-glass-etiquette-erupts-in-another-seattle-diner

======
benologist
3rd-hand summary of
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthickey/2013/11/26/seattle-
di...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthickey/2013/11/26/seattle-diner-
booting-customers-for-wearing-google-glass/)

------
davesque
There have been a lot of other articles which have touched on this issue, but
it doesn't hurt to take another look at it. Google Glass ironically highlights
the idea of privacy as an endangered liberty that we used to take for granted.

------
doug1001
according to the OP, the Glass-wearing restaurant patron's name is Nick Starr;
i recall a few years ago a guy w/ same name tweeted in detail his imminent
wish to commit suicide--on two separate occasions. i wonder if it is the same
guy.([http://www.sfexaminer.com/sanfrancisco/nick-starr-
threatens-...](http://www.sfexaminer.com/sanfrancisco/nick-starr-threatens-
suicide-on-twitter-again/Content?oid=2166636))

